# A turning space within a walk-in closet in a dwelling unit?



## Simonsays (Jan 10, 2011)

Section 1107.3. 2006 IBC and/or ICC/ANSI A117.1 - 03, section 1002.3.2: Does a walk-in closet in a type B dwelling unit have to be accessible, specifically, does there need to be a turning space within the closet?

I know that there is a published commentary to ANSI A117.1 - 03. I'm curious what it says on this topic.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 10, 2011)

> 1107.3 Accessible spaces. Rooms and spaces available to the general public or available for use by residents and serving Accessible units, Type Aunits or Type B units shall be accessible.
> 
> Accessible spaces shall include toilet and bathing rooms, kitchen, living and dining areas and any exterior spaces, including patios, terraces and
> 
> balconies.


Based on IBC1107.3 *No*

Based on ANSI A117.1 - 03 *Maybe*

Is it the only closet?

Only one closet needs access. If the WIC is the only closet, you need access, but not necessarily Turning radius, they may need to back out


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jan 10, 2011)

Since the IBC is the scoping provision for the ANSI A117.1, I'm going with the "NO" option.

As Mark indicates, if the walk-in is the only closet in the room, then the door width must allow passage.  Although backing out is not as easy as turning around, it may still be possible depending on the height of the clothes rods and other built-ins within the closet.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 10, 2011)

ICC/ANSI A117.1 - 03, section 1002.3.2: Does a walk-in closet in a type B dwelling unit have to be accessible

section 1002.3.2:is for accessible units

1004.3.1 is for Type B units 

1004.3 Accessible Route. 

Accessible routes within Type B units shall comply with Section 1004.3. 

1004.3.1 Location. 

At least one accessible route shall connect all spaces and elements that are a part of the unit. Where only one accessible route is provided, it shall not pass through bathrooms and toilet rooms, closets, or similar spaces. 

Agree with the others you have to be able to enter the room but the turning space is not required.

FWIW minimum clear width in a kitchen is 40" might be logical for a WIC to be the same


----------

